# So confused about a positive test!



## KimKoosh (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi everyone! I am new to the site and really getting desperate to find some answers that make sense to me. Three years ago I had my son and within six months when I felt literally like my body had shut down and a huge goiter had appeared in my throat, I was diagnosed with postpartum thyroiditis. I was put on Synthroid 0.88mg and have remained there since then because all of my levels have 'been in normal range'. Even though my levels have been 'normal', I have not felt like myself since the diagnosis. I have seen my family doctor several times over the last couple of years and even an endo to be told that I am still feeling this way because I am now an older working mom (I am 38). I decided at that point I just needed to suck it up and keep on going. Over the past 15months, my husband and I have been trying to have another baby. Unfortunately I have gone through two chemical pregnancies and two miscarriages at 9 weeks in alternating order. I was referred to a fertility clinic because of the miscarriages and proceeded to go through a whole lot of blood tests. She said she was interested to find out about my thyroid antibodies. Well, I just saw her this past week. We went over my tests and yes in fact I have tested positive for antibodies. This is where I get extremely confused. She claims that my tsh, free t3 and t4 are all 'normal', therefore the antibodies are not causing any problems. I have felt brutal on and off for the last three years, I have had four miscarriages, have regularly experienced both hyper and hypo symptoms, tested positive for thyroid antibodies and she is telling me that that is not the problem and that my miscarriages are simply unexplainable....is this possible??????? I am willing to accept this if this is actually true, but it doesn't make any sense based even on the simple internet reading I have done. Can someone shed some light on this for me??? Feeling totally in the dark!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The antibodies actually skew the others blood tests so you probably feel tremendously worse than your numbers indicate - I'm sorry!!

Do you have the results with the ranges?


----------



## KimKoosh (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't have the T3 or T4 numbers, although I know that my TSH is somewhere around 1.7. I haven't even been diagnosed with Hashimoto's, but I am assuming this is what I have??????


----------



## Karinp (Jun 14, 2012)

First of all, i'm so sorry about your miscarriages. I know firsthand how devestating they can be. My endocrinologist said it's very likely that my four miscarriages a few years ago could have been related to my hashimoto's which was not diagnosed then. Do you have an endocrinologist? If not, i reccommend finding one to get more opinions. Good luck to you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

KimKoosh said:


> I don't have the T3 or T4 numbers, although I know that my TSH is somewhere around 1.7. I haven't even been diagnosed with Hashimoto's, but I am assuming this is what I have??????


Possibly, yes, but who knows...

Why don't you call your doctor on Monday and see if you can get copies of everything-all the blood work etc-and go from there.


----------



## KimKoosh (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Yes I will be seeing my family doctor next week and will be requesting both my results from the fertility clinic as well as a follow up appt somewhere.....thinking another endo, but also looking at a reproductive immunologist....not sure who might best be able to help. Thanks again!


----------



## KimKoosh (Aug 11, 2012)

Saw my family doc and now have more questions than answers. At first, she downplayed the positive thyroid antibodies, but when I pursued the topic she went to her i pad and within seconds found the vailidity in my concerns.

Everything is all in normal range and my other antibody tests are normal, but I have tested positive for the antibody peroxidase. Normal range at my labis less than 35 and I am at 50. She can't tell me if this is Hashimoto's and can't tell me that this could be causing the miscarriages. I am now supposed to see another endo and possibly a reproductive immunologist...but I could be waiting a while. In the meantime, nothing has changed...still on 0.88mcg of Sythroid, still feeling crappy, and still scared to death of having another miscarriage. 
Is there any treatment that can happen for me so I can feel better and have another child??? Thanks!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

You need an endocrinologist. Really think you need to resolve the endocrine issue before you try for another child.

A family doctor has very, very, very limited knowledge in this field of expertise.


----------



## KimKoosh (Aug 11, 2012)

Already in the process of being referred again to an endocrinologist but does anyone know if there is any treatment to lower the antibodies other than synthroid, as I am already on that and been taking it for the last three years?


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

There is no treatment for the antibodies.

Thyroid replacement is for the thyroid disfunction caused by the antibodies.

Even though your labs are in "normal range", that can be quite broad given the variations between labs. For pregnancy, TSH should be around 2 or lower (but not hyper, below 1 either). That is not to say that it won't happen if your TSH is higher, but would make it less of a factor.

Your antibodies are not very elevated at the moment, but they also could have been higher or lower in the past. Have you been tested for the thyroid stimulating antibodies--TSI? The antibodies rise and fall on their own. Regardless, they can't be controlled--even if you read on the internet that a suppressed TSH will quiet them, keep in mind that a low TSH is not the best for pregnancy either.

As previously suggested, you would want to see a reproductive endocrinologist/fertility specialist at this point. Secondary infertility often gets the short shrift, especially in women approaching 40. Good luck, you're going to have to work at this unfortunately.


----------

